# Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Surround



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone know any specific model I should get for Creative Sound Blaster Live! 5.1?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Could you please explain a little more. Do you mean the soundcard model? If it's still possible to get Live! cards I think there are 2 models: "Just the card" and Platinum (card + front panel).

Nicholas


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Just the card. There's the SB0220 model and CT4780. I want to make sure I'm getting the most of my money on ebay.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

As far as I know you should get the CT4780 - it's hard to find drivers for the SB0220. Is there any specific reason you want a Live! card (if I may ask). The card is rather old and you will have problems if you choose to upgrade the operative system.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

ok the CT4780 as long as it it has front, rear, and center outputs.. I want it for 5.1 surround playback for watching movies.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

What about Audigy2 and up? They should be cheap too.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks -- i'll look into it.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

is the audigy 2 compatible w/ my 32-bit PCI slot? I don't know if it is PCI 2.1 or 2.2 compliant?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It'll work just fine unless your board is VERY old, we're talking mid 90's old.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks. I bought a used one ( but in perfect working condition. Includes Install CD. SB0240 w/ firewire) for $20. Is that usual price?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good price. Have you installed it?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Not yet; but after I install it and have everything up and runnin', I'll keep you posted though if you like.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Stealth3si said:


> Not yet; but after I install it and have everything up and runnin', I'll keep you posted though if you like.


Yes, please let us know what you think of the "new" sound.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

I finally got it, which was past over due. I think the "new" sound is great. A difference experience altogether. I've updated it to the latest drivers from Creative's site, "Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 (SB0240 model)". It installed the Audio Console, which provided control settings for EAX, Speaker Settings, CMSS 3D, and Device Information via tabs. But I wonder if the "Speaker Setting" and "Surround Mixer" softwares included in the CD are referring to the Console's Speaker Settings and CMSS 3D tabs. It didn't come with any CDs.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

From Creative's Surround mixer you have access to speaker settings, CMSS, EAX etc. Also - in the surround mixer you can control the different input sources.


----------

